# Canon 5D MarkII - Great video



## Fleacz (Jan 26, 2012)

hey guys, i found this really nice video and just wanted to share it.  starting to really wish i went with a canon. enjoy! 

devinsupertramp&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Postman158 (Jan 26, 2012)

That was pretty good!


----------

